# Campsite in or near Amsterdam



## Gazburger (Feb 26, 2008)

hi all can anyone recomend a good campsite in or near amsterdam please cheers gazburger


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

We stayed here for a couple of nights

http://www.campingzeeburg.nl/

It is a bit of an interesting approach, looks a bit scruffy under a bridge etc, and we were a little hesitant as it looked a bit alternative, but it was really nice and sooooo handy and central for public transport.

It was comfy, there was a bar and food served, I can't really recollect the facilities for some reason, but maybe we just enjoyed our own! The location was so convenient that I would happily stay there again.

Debs


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We've stayed here 5 times now no complaints

Gaasper camping MHF review


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Another vote for Gaasper. Metro runs very near to site - tickets at reception. You need to wait outside the gate to check in tho
Guy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Earlier this year we stayed at camping zeeburg.
One i would not revisit.
Food waste strewn in the gents, campers packed too close together, restaurant a bit grubby.
Staff however were helpfull

Gaasper is nice clean and a short walk to the metro. Nice pleasant walks thro the woods and around the lake.
It is the end of the line so on your return from Amsterdam you know where to get off.

On there website they do state a minimum stay of I think four nights.
We have stayed on several occasions between one and tjhree nights. Email or fax them in advance, they do reply.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, Gasper gets my vote for convenience.

Ray.


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Food waste strewn in the gents,


oooo...er...perhaps that's why I couldn't remember the facilities!!
It was a good couple of years ago we stayed there and it was only for a couple of nights. Perhaps that's why they ask you to book a minimum stay then...

shame


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.campingamsterdamsebos.nl/
We stayed here for four nights just before Easter this year and found it great. Especially if you like nature and cycling or walking.
The bus into the center takes twenty minutes to half an hour and was easy. There is a bar-restaurant ten minutes stroll away that does good food and evrybody was really friendly and helpful.

Harry


----------



## florenceoccupation (Apr 24, 2011)

We stayed at Camping Zeeburg this year. Approach road quite tight and not very scenic. Good for access into centre, on pushbike take approx 25 mins. Staff extremely helpful. Food available, but very expensive.

However, in peak periods it is extremely busy and full of young people (I make this remark being 43 and was one of the oldest on the site!) who appeared to be in various states of intoxication (is that the right word for weed consumption? Haha), whatever the time of day or night. On the up side of this, the youngsters were generally very quiet indeed 

Hope this helps,
Anita


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

LunarCampingQueen said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Food waste strewn in the gents,
> ...


Gaasper ask for minimum stay not Zeeburg.

Dave p


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Have stayed at both Zeeburg and Gaasper, would recommend both for different reasons. Zeeburg because it is so handy for the city and has a relaxed atmosphere. Only a ten minute bike ride to the centre. Yes it is a bit bohemian, but at night there was no trouble or noise and everyone was very polite.
Gaasper is a lovely site on the outskirts of Amsterdam, but a few minutes from the Metro station with regular trains into the city centre. If you use the Metro, get a multi use ticket; it will save you a lot of money.
Gerry


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Gaasper also gets my vote.

Was there early January this year. 5 min walk to the metro. Friendly staff.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We also stayed at Gasper and found it a great place to stay to visit Amsterdam.

Keith.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Gassper Camping gets our vote.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Been trawling the old threads ?  

tony


----------

